# What Do You Think of Bisexuality?



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2018)

This topic has been discussed before but it's a new day and year now.

What do you think of bisexuality?  https://www.advocate.com/bisexuality/2014/06/02/13-things-never-say-bisexual-people 

Heterosexual continuum:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterosexual–homosexual_continuum

To learn more about sexuality.

Please read the links before discussing.


----------



## IKE (May 7, 2018)

It's not my cup of tea but between consenting adults I have no problems with people being bisexual, as far as I'm concerned you should be able to........


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2018)

A persons sexuality is about as personal as their religion and as long as they aren’t preaching it to me and it’s not ‘in my face,’ I’m ok with it. 


People have a right to be attracted to both sexes and it doesn’t make them of immoral character yet society has stigmatized it to be so. Reading the comments following the article proves just that. The article was good, the comments that followed are as divided as night & day. 


For myself, personally, I think men are attractive but I also think women are attractive. I don’t get jealous when my man finds other women attractive. It’s normal for him and he’s married, not dead. Plus I appreciate ALL things in life that are beautiful including ALL species of both sexes. I don’t discriminate against anything that’s beautiful nor do I try and analyze it. Simply put, I enjoy beauty, period and it has nothing to do with sex.


----------



## Butterfly (May 7, 2018)

I agree with Ike.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2018)

Keesha said:


> A persons sexuality is about as personal as their religion and as long as they aren’t preaching it to me and it’s not ‘in my face,’ I’m ok with it.
> 
> 
> People have a right to be attracted to both sexes and it doesn’t make them of immoral character yet society has stigmatized it to be so. Reading the comments following the article proves just that. The article was good, the comments that followed are as divided as night & day.
> ...


I  agree Keesha!  I find many people attractive and that makes me larger than life.



IKE said:


> It's not my cup of tea but between consenting adults I have no problems with people being bisexual, as far as I concerned you should be able to........
> 
> View attachment 51892





Butterfly said:


> I agree with Ike.


----------



## Gary O' (May 7, 2018)

I don’t

Haven’t felt the need

Should they be deported?

Are they taking our jobs? Costing tax payers?

Do they wear funny clothes? Have tattoos? 

What’s the burning issue?


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Should they be deported?
> 
> Are they taking our jobs? Costing tax payers?
> 
> ...



You goof!!!:lofl:


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2018)

What I think of what other consenting adults do is completely irrelevant. Why would anyone care?


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Some folks just don't like it, like us. What I think is, when it's not a person that someone knows, like a friend or family member, it doesn't make much difference to them. BUT, when it's a friend or family member, it can definitely make a difference. Our Great Niece announced to her mom and grandma that she was Bisexual. Her mom pretty much accepted it, but grandma, a devoted Christian, has a hard time accepting it. The Great Niece is in the Army, been married twice, with one annulment and the other a divorce (at least we think she's divorced). Both men were soldiers as well. Don't know how she met the nurse she is living with, but at a wedding they both attended, the Great Niece put a photo of them giving each other a kiss, on Facebook. Her girlfriends name for her is "Beautiful" on Facebook. We have "unfriended" the Great Niece on Facebook. Even though the grandma is Christian, she can be the "whatever" type, so she doesn't lose her granddaughter. 

Here again, the GLBT communities depend on people who "don't care" to get the "acceptance" they really want. Personally, I'm just not that nice of a guy to just "go along" with things and all in this forum know that. Bad or good or both, it's just the way wife and I feel. We don't communicate with the Great Niece anymore.........end of story.

There again, the areas we are looking to move to, the GLBT community, if there is one, is extremely small and that's just fine with us. We like the "Down-Home Country" type folks.

Whatever the "backlash" is going to be coming my way...........just go for it. I'm use to it. Guess name-calling is just part of forums.


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2018)

The fact that I think both men and women are attractive has absolutely no affect on my life whatsoever. 
I want to have sex with other women about as much as I want to have sex with other men which is NEVER.
 I’m faithfully married to the man I love and have been for almost 30 years now.
Its not a ****** thing for me and never has been.
I just wanted to clarify that not that anyone cares.


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2018)

Rocker, you have the perfect right to "not like" anything. Just as everyone else does.  Your likes and dislikes are not superior to anyone else's. You do seem to have an attitude of superiority to those who do not agree with your opinions.

My mantra is "One guy's freedom ends where the next guy's foot begins."  As long as you are not overstepping the bounds of decent human relations, you are entitled to whatever beliefs, prejudices, etc. you have. Don't want to socially mingle with the GLBT community (and believe me, they will exist wherever you move)?  Fine, that's your privilege.  

Want to stop them from moving next door?  No, that's not your privilege.

Get the difference?

To return to the original question, I wonder why it specifies bisexuality. Is that a different part of the spectrum than homosexuality?  For people who suffer from homophobia, is that somehow "not quite as bad?"


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Ok, what I should've included in my post was..........if you don't like what my post says, just ignore it and go on. Don't say a thing about it. But, that's pretty impossible for many of you, including me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Rocker, you have the perfect right to "not like" anything. Just as everyone else does.  Your likes and dislikes are not superior to anyone else's. You do seem to have an attitude of superiority to those who do not agree with your opinions.
> 
> My mantra is "One guy's freedom ends where the next guy's foot begins."  As long as you are not overstepping the bounds of decent human relations, you are entitled to whatever beliefs, prejudices, etc. you have. Don't want to socially mingle with the GLBT community (and believe me, they will exist wherever you move)?  Fine, that's your privilege.
> 
> ...



Ok, just like when I visited Cheyenne, Wyoming the first time and seen vehicles unlocked and windows down sitting in a parking lot of a Mall. I was pretty amazed, but when I went back to So California and told some people there what I had seen, they said to me "no way". I asked them, "have you ever been to Cheyenne or Wyoming?". They said "no" and I said, "then how can you say "no way" to what I seen? 

I'll ask you the same thing, Sunny.......you ever been to Loveland, Colorado or any part of Wyoming? Wife and I have and now what's there. Nothing in Loveland and any part of Wyoming goes on like in the big cities of other states. There could be a GLBT population in both of those areas, but not enough that not enough that would draw others to that area, like many big cities, like Denver, CO has.


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2018)

> I'll ask you the same thing, Sunny.......you ever been to Loveland, ColWife and I have and now what's there. Nothing in Loveland and any part  of Wyoming goes on like in the big cities of other states.



Colorado, yes, though I don't particularly remember Loveland. Wyoming, yes, I was particularly fond of the town of Cody, with its four wonderful art museums.  I did not go around snooping into the sex lives of the residents in either place.  What goes on behind closed doors is none of my business.  (Or yours.)





> Nothing in Loveland and any part of Wyoming goes on like in the big cities of other states.



Just keep telling yourself that, Rocker.  And keep those blinders on!


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Another thing, you know how I talk about the subject, you should hear how a minister that my wife listens to "live" on her laptop talks about the GLBT community. This minister, in his early 70's, comes right out and talks about his disapproval and on and on. It's pretty obvious, he just doesn't "go with the flow" on certain things in society.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 7, 2018)

Actually, I don't give it much thought.   I do wonder why people feel the need to "announce" such personal preference, however.   

I'm not interested in anyone's sex life except my own.     (OK... and my husband's.  nthego


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Colorado, yes, though I don't particularly remember Loveland. Wyoming, yes, I was particularly fond of the town of Cody, with its four wonderful art museums.  I did not go around snooping into the sex lives of the residents in either place.  What goes on behind closed doors is none of my business.  (Or yours.)
> 
> Just keep telling yourself that, Rocker.  And keep those blinders on!



I've told everyone on this forum that wife and I aren't open-minded for-to-say. That's a big city, large population thing.........of which we don't like.

've told everyone on this forum that wife and I aren't open-minded for-to-say. That's a big city, large population thing.........of which we don't like.

If Christians felt the way you do, what kind of religion what Christians have? Whatever goes on, goes on. That just isn't going to happen!

Oh, and PLEASE don't tell me what's my business and what's not! Because, at the same time, you are telling many Christians the same thing and they could easily go "nose-to-nose" with you in a debate over the subject. BTW, my wife feels the same way I do. Her and her sister will bring out their Bible's and tell you what it says about the subject. 

Ok, you got me going........happy?​
​


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Actually, I don't give it much thought.   I do wonder why people feel the need to "announce" such personal preference, however.
> 
> I'm not interested in anyone's sex life except my own.     (OK... and my husband's.  nthego



It's because those in the GLBT communities, try extremely hard to convince people that how they are is fine. It also seems like the people who "don't care" and those that support the communities try to do the same thing. Only my opinion.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Ok, the backlash is coming on. AGAIN, maybe I shouldn't have posted a thing. But, that's so darn hard for me to do. 

Another question I have is........how do you folks feel, if watching something on tv and two men or two women kiss? So, what's going on, this stuff is being PUSHED onto society and they don't care about those that don't agree with it.

For those that don't like, or agree, with certain things that go on in society, shouldn't that be ok? Unfortunately, there is name-calling and criticizing done on both sides. Smoking, tattoos, cussing and on and on.........some do and like doing it, while others detest this stuff. It should be ok to like and to detest.

 We just happen, and didn't know it was going to be as bad as it was, the movie about Liberace, with Michael Douglas and Matt Damon. Ugly, ugly movie!!


----------



## rgp (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I've told everyone on this forum that wife and I aren't open-minded for-to-say. That's a big city, large population thing.........of which we don't like.
> 
> 've told everyone on this forum that wife and I aren't open-minded for-to-say. That's a big city, large population thing.........of which we don't like.
> 
> ...





Why do I / should I care what some book says about anything ?


----------



## rgp (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Another thing, you know how I talk about the subject, you should hear how a minister that my wife listens to "live" on her laptop talks about the GLBT community. This minister, in his early 70's, comes right out and talks about his disapproval and on and on. It's pretty obvious, he just doesn't "go with the flow" on certain things in society.



Why should I care what your wife's minister approves or disapproves of?


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

rgp said:


> Why do I / should I care what some book says about anything ?



To wife and I and both of our families, the Bible isn't just a book. But, if that's what you think of it, that's your thing. See, I'm not criticizing you or anything for what you think of the Bible........it's your choice.


----------



## rgp (May 7, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Actually, I don't give it much thought.   I do wonder why people feel the need to "announce" such personal preference, however.
> 
> I'm not interested in anyone's sex life except my own.     (OK... and my husband's.  nthego




  That's what I don't understand...why the need to [as you say] announce?

   Homosexual [gay] pride day for example...why ? Same with their parade why ?...just imagine if we had a Heterosexual [normal] folks parade....and everyone participated ?.....the damn thing would stretch around the globe...


----------



## C'est Moi (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I've told everyone on this forum that wife and I aren't open-minded for-to-say. That's a big city, large population thing.........of which we don't like.
> 
> 've told everyone on this forum that wife and I aren't open-minded for-to-say. That's a big city, large population thing.........of which we don't like.
> 
> ...




I think Christians should remember the teachings of their religion.   

The New Testament text is as follows:   1 Judge not, that ye be not judged. 2 For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. 3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?


----------



## rgp (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> To wife and I and both of our families, the Bible isn't just a book. But, if that's what you think of it, that's your thing. See, I'm not criticizing you or anything for what you think of the Bible........it's your choice.



   And yet you felt compelled to make this statement;.....

   "BTW, my wife feels the same way I do. Her and her sister will bring out their Bible's and tell you what it says about the subject. "


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I think Christians should remember the teachings of their religion.
> 
> The New Testament text is as follows:   1 Judge not, that ye be not judged. 2 For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. 3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?



If people didn't judge, they could easily get around the wrong type of people........like drug users and other very undesirable folks. Am I right?? So many people judge and just simply don't want to admit it. 
This minister judges and reads directly from the Bible and his congregation stands and applauds him for it. He and them yell out, "praise the Lord".


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

rgp said:


> And yet you felt compelled to make this statement;.....
> 
> "BTW, my wife feels the same way I do. Her and her sister will bring out their Bible's and tell you what it says about the subject. "



Because, like myself, they are PROUD to be Christians and have the beliefs they have. Although, my SIL belief in Bisexual isn't exactly the way it was before her granddaughter came out and said she is Bi. To keep the granddaughter in her life, apparently she has to go the other way in her belief of this sexuality.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

I think what ALL of us in this forum need (no, not "need", better word....MUST) remember is that not everyone will agree with everyone. The GLBT topic is a highly controversial one, just like some other topics can be. Wife and I have been criticized for not wanting to be around smokers. IOW, criticized for the type of friends we look for. Some folks completely understand our feelings and will reply with support, while others will completely criticize us for our feelings.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 7, 2018)

Who cares?  Bisexuals have the right to be what they choose to be and it's none of our business.


----------



## helenbacque (May 7, 2018)

I don't care what consenting adults do - sexually - in the privacy of their own homes.  However, I'm old fashioned.  I don't care for overt or extreme public displays of one's ****** orientation just as I don't care for passionate displays of hetro affection in public.   IOW be what you will but keep it to yourself.  

Knowing a loved one was either gay or bi would not affect my love.


----------



## Lon (May 7, 2018)

Because it does not affect me personally I never think about it.


----------



## JudyB (May 7, 2018)

I think every individuals actions/beliefs are between them and God. :love_heart:  As long as they aren't hurting anybody, of course.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Ok, let's look at it this way, for example:

How would you handle it if your son, daughter, niece, nephew, uncle, aunt, brother or sister showed up at your home, holding hands with a same-sex person. They sit down, next to each other on your couch and start holding hands? Some of you would accept this, some of you definitely would not. 
If you son or daughter broke the news to you that they were dating a same-sex person? 

Then, there was the Netflix series called Grace and Frankie, where the ladies had husbands and the husbands decided to divorce them and live together themselves. The husbands announced, during a dinner together, that they were in love with each other and going to divorce them (their wife's, sitting at the table). The one husband was Martin Sheen and the wives were Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin. The show showed both of the ex-husbands in bed together, talking. The show was hilarious, but how would YOU handle hearing this from your wife or husband at an extremely nice restaurant at dinner........"I'm in love with a man (or woman) and divorcing you."


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

JudyB said:


> I think every individuals actions/beliefs are between them and God. :love_heart:  As long as they aren't hurting anybody, of course.



And, THIS is exactly what the GLBT community wants to hear. Makes them extremely happy. They can do what they want with nobody saying anything. 

And, absolutely not, "between them and God". Society has always judged and will always judge.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

We were planning a trip to Disney World's Hollywood Studio's a couple of years ago. We mentioned this to an older lady at a Walmart and she told us "definitely don't go the fist Saturday in June." We asked her "why?". She said, "That's Gay Pride Week". We told her we appreciated the info and wouldn't go to after that. 

There is actually an International Gay Rodeo Association, but don't ask any of the rodeo cowboys I knew about it. I found out quickly they are totally against it. "Those dudes aren't cowboys, their gay and that isn't being a cowboy. Yes, they can ride a bronc or rope, but that's just plain luck they can do that". I never asked another rodeo cowboy what they thought about the Association.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, let's look at it this way, for example:
> 
> How would you handle it if your son, daughter, niece, nephew, uncle, aunt, brother or sister showed up at your home, holding hands with a same-sex person. They sit down, next to each other on your couch and start holding hands? Some of you would accept this, some of you definitely would not.
> If you son or daughter broke the news to you that they were dating a same-sex person?
> ...


*Been there, done that. My niece is gay.  I do not love her less because of it.  Saying someone chooses to be gay is absurd. Do straight people chose to be straight? Or did we just know?  
How would YOU feel if your daighter came home with her boyfriend and sat together and held hands, or kissed each other on the cheek?   Why is this different?
*


----------



## rgp (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> If people didn't judge, they could easily get around the wrong type of people........like drug users and other very undesirable folks. Am I right?? So many people judge and just simply don't want to admit it.
> This minister judges and reads directly from the Bible and his congregation stands and applauds him for it. He and them yell out, "praise the Lord".




   "If people didn't judge, they could easily get around the wrong type of people........like drug users and other very undesirable folks. Am I right?? So many people judge and just simply don't want to admit it. "

 So in other words you , yourself,.. dispute this book you tout so loudly?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 7, 2018)

*What if some morning we all woke up and all was in reverse?  People who sere straight were considered vile, evil and going against "God's will"?  What if we were not allowed to legally  marry, or adopt a child?  What if we were beat up for holding hands with our partner in public?  Or told "Sorry, I will not bake you a wedding cake because your lifestyle offends me?
BTW, I am a Christian who feels you cannot pick and choose which Bible passages to believe.
*


----------



## rgp (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> And, THIS is exactly what the GLBT community wants to hear. Makes them extremely happy. They can do what they want with nobody saying anything.
> 
> And, absolutely not, "between them and God". Society has always judged and will always judge.



 As has been said...if they kept it behind closed doors, no one would say anything , because no one would know.

  And as also said...why shouldn't they be happy ? & do what they want ? Are they hurting you by living their life , their way ?


----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> And, THIS is exactly what the GLBT community wants to hear. Makes them extremely happy. They can do what they want with nobody saying anything.
> 
> And, absolutely not, "between them and God". Society has always judged and will always judge.




ClassicRockr 
You make ‘tolerance’ of others seem like it’s a weakness or inferior character. 


What does religion have to do with peoples personal preferences?  Aren’t people born into their religion ? And what if people actually ARE born homosexual? Or bisexual ? Are they to be persecuted because of it? Shunned and shamed? 


What’s even sadder is that it’s all in the name of religion? Another element to add to the reason to judge, conquer and divide us as humans. 


Tolerance of others isn’t a character flaw but something we should all hope to uphold if we want humanity to survive. 


I don’t consider myself bisexual but I bless and support all humans no matter what their ****** preference or how they’d like to be addressed. That doesn’t make me of immoral character.


How people live and who they love are nobody business but their own. I’m for supporting everyone to do whatever they want as long as it’s not hurting others. 


What if you had a child that told you they were gay? Would you abandon them because of it or try and talk them out of being gay?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Keesha said:


> ClassicRockr
> You make ‘tolerance’ of others seem like it’s a weakness or inferior character.
> 
> 
> ...



The word "tolerance" only goes so far. Another thing about the word "tolerance", you have an extremely hard time "tolerating" how we feel. So, "tolerance" works both ways.

Society in itself will never be tolerant, in general. There will always be discrimination and racism in one way or another........no matter how much we hope it ends. There are those that "want what they want" and will yell "discrimination" or "racism" to get what they want. 

On the Relocation forum I'm on, a person who is GLT or Bi will ask how the area is they are thinking about moving to. They know that not all areas of the U.S. are tolerant of the different sexualities. Some folks will tell them "I wouldn't move here". 

The U.S. will NEVER  be what many would love to see it be.......totally tolerant of almost everything. 

One thing to remember, what you think of yourself, may not be always what others think of you. In many ways, I was disliked in So California due to my "cowboy" and "small town" behavior. I knew, without a doubt, I had to leave and did. Being around true country, farm and ranch folks in parts of the Rocky Mountain and Plains States, who agree with wife and my feelings, is what we like.


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2018)

Marie, thank you!  That West Wing film clip was perfect!  (I loved that  show, and it was nice to revisit, if only for 3 minutes.)

Rocker, you sound pretty hysterical on this subject. I suggest that you  take a deep breath, try to see the bigger picture (not all of us are  Christians, and not all Christians agree with you, in fact, most do  not), and ask yourself what Jesus would think about all this. Not some  ranting preacher your wife listens to on her laptop.

About the "family member" question, I do have  members of my family who are openly gay, and I love them dearly. Most of  us probably have gay relatives. I suspect that you do also, though you  may not be aware of it. Until recently, the Puritans among us have  managed to ostracize and shame gay/bisexual people into silence.  Thankfully, that's largely over.


----------



## terry123 (May 7, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I agree with Ike.


I agree with him too!


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Been there, done that. My niece is gay.  I do not love her less because of it.  Saying someone chooses to be gay is absurd. Do straight people chose to be straight? Or did we just know?
> How would YOU feel if your daighter came home with her boyfriend and sat together and held hands, or kissed each other on the cheek?   Why is this different?
> *



Why can't we just see it as "different" and be accepted for that???? Heck, my SIL doesn't even want to think about the fact that her granddaughter may end up being total lesbian if she stays with this girlfriend and has nothing romantically do to with men anymore. The entire thing with the Great Niece is a "mind-blower" for the entire family. 

There are families that do totally reject their child if he/she comes out and says that are Bi or whatever. But, that is the families choice on how to handle what they are told.

Last week I read online about Jackie Chan's daughter, from a Model he was with. His daughter was homeless and proclaimed she was a lesbian. Had a girlfriend. His daughter complained that they had tried everywhere to get help, but have been refused and have to stay homeless. The daughter's mother stated that both girls should get a job and both the Model and Jackie denounced their daughter was a lesbian and absolutely wouldn't help her, and girlfriend, with money. They are totally rejecting her.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 7, 2018)

My eldest granddaughter is gay.She is 23. Do we love her any less because she is gay? Heck no! The only problem we have with her is that she moved to Alaska when she was 19 and we almost never get to see her!

My eldest sister`s two very best,lifelong friends are gay. They are not partners,by the way. Because my sister is 11 years older than me,these two women have been in my life since I was a very small child. One of them was one of my teachers in high school,in fact. Because I was raised with them,I never thought anything about their "lifestyle". I`m thinking I must have been in high school before it even occured to me that they were gay. And it didn`t matter to me at all. They were just Betty and Lynn to me,and I loved them like aunts. Sadly today,they are both in the final stages of Alzheimers. I guess there are some who would have a field day with that one.

I am not one who cares to have close neighbors-hence we have long chosen to live more "out in the country". But in our earlier years,we did always have close neighbors (which is why we ended up choosing not to lol) and the only exception to our "no neighbors wanted" rule were our neighbors Frances and Elsie,an elderly gay couple who lived next door. They looked after us and our kids and we looked after them. But they always minded their own business and so did we. And their lifestyle was their own business. They are both gone now.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Marie, thank you!  That West Wing film clip was perfect!  (I loved that  show, and it was nice to revisit, if only for 3 minutes.)
> 
> Rocker, you sound pretty hysterical on this subject. I suggest that you  take a deep breath, try to see the bigger picture (not all of us are  Christians, and not all Christians agree with you, in fact, most do  not), and ask yourself what Jesus would think about all this. Not some  ranting preacher your wife listens to on her laptop.
> 
> About the "family member" question, I do have  members of my family who are openly gay, and I love them dearly. Most of  us probably have gay relatives. I suspect that you do also, though you  may not be aware of it. Until recently, the Puritans among us have  managed to ostracize and shame gay/bisexual people into silence.  Thankfully, that's largely over.



And, what would Jesus think of you calling a Preacher, a man spreading his and his Fathers Word, a name??? 

Our Great Niece has proclaimed that she is Bi and it really shocked the family. We no longer keep in contact with her and that is entirely up to us. 

I seriously doubt that there are lots of members in this forum that know or have family members that are GLBT types. If they do, that's up to them, but I sure don't have to agree with how they feel.

Can't anyone here get it through their heads, there are those that don't agree with how you feel. Isn't that ok???? Isn't that called "Freedom of Feelings" for both sides?


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My eldest granddaughter is gay.She is 23. Do we love her any less because she is gay? Heck no! The only problem we have with her is that she moved to Alaska when she was 19 and we almost never get to see her!
> 
> My eldest sister`s two very best,lifelong friends are gay. They are not partners,by the way. Because my sister is 11 years older than me,these two women have been in my life since I was a very small child. One of them was one of my teachers in high school,in fact. Because I was raised with them,I never thought anything about their "lifestyle". I`m thinking I must have been in high school before it even occured to me that they were gay. And it didn`t matter to me at all. They were just Betty and Lynn to me,and I loved them like aunts. Sadly today,they are both in the final stages of Alzheimers. I guess there are some who would have a field day with that one.
> 
> I am not one who cares to have close neighbors-hence we have long chosen to live more "out in the country". But in our earlier years,we did always have close neighbors (which is why we ended up choosing not to lol) and the only exception to our "no neighbors wanted" rule were our neighbors Frances and Elsie,an elderly gay couple who lived next door. They looked after us and our kids and we looked after them. But they always minded their own business and so did we. And their lifestyle was their own business. They are both gone now.



But, what about those that disagree with the lifestyle......isn't that ok??? And, like already stated by me, there are families that have rejected someone who was GLT or Bi. That's entirely up to the family, right? And, there are those that will immediately move out of a home, due to a next door neighbor being gay or whatever. I've seen that happen and that's fine to me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

I just don't get it. Traveler and I were criticized up and down for how we thought about the immigrant thing. Why? Just because I happen to agree with him? And now, that wife and I don't agree with the whole GLTB thing, we are bad. No wonder the U.S. and the world is in the shape it is. I should have to accept your feelings and visa/versa. IOW, "agree to disagree". 

Oh, just happen to think, this (above) doesn't make for interesting Threads, right? Agreeing to disagree is much to easy to do. It's easier to argue


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 7, 2018)

I left this forum once, for certain reasons, and it appears it's time to do that again. Will I return, many sure hope not. So, without further delay...........


----------



## fmdog44 (May 7, 2018)

In my dating years I dated two bisexual women and both were terrific people that I will never forget.


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2018)

Don't care one way or the other.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 7, 2018)

I am also a Christian, and as far as what I can see, the Bible does not tell me that I should condemn anyone. If there is a set of rules, it is for ME to live by,as I understand them,  and not for me to try and impose on any other person. 
As far as I can see, it seems like each church has their own interpretation of what the Bible does and doesn’t say about how a person should live, and they can’t all be wrong,  or all right. 
 Some people worship on Saturday, some on Sunday. Some eat pork and seafood, or drink alcoholic beverages, and some do not. 
Is one belief more right than the other ?  
It is the doing of what you believe is right that is important, to my way of thinking. 

I accept each person for what they are, and do not judge what is right or wrong for them to do or believe. Having a loved one who was gay/bi would not change my love for that person in any way. 
If what they were doing upset me, then I would pray about it, but not condemn the person for their behavior. I believe that this condemnation of people by Christians is a lot of the reason that people do not want to become one.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 7, 2018)

It's not a subject I give a whole lot of thought to, but I could care less who goes to bed with who. I suspect the banning of this behavior came about originally by societies and religions to encourage maximum births - both replacements for those who die and as a means of enlarging their citizen base for greater wealth and power. I seriously doubt it had anything to do with morality. That was used as a smoke screen to ensure compliance.
The anti's certainly have a right to express their opinion; however they do NOT have a right to discriminate on that basis. Doing so within your own family is really sad - not to mention unchristian!


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> And, what would Jesus think of you calling a Preacher, a man spreading his and his Fathers Word, a name???
> 
> Our Great Niece has proclaimed that she is Bi and it really shocked the family. We no longer keep in contact with her and that is entirely up to us.
> 
> ...


My nephew is gay. He works in the Middle East for Doctors Without Borders. I love him to pieces.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am also a Christian, and as far as what I can see, the Bible does not tell me that I should condemn anyone. If there is a set of rules, it is for ME to live by,as I understand them,  and not for me to try and impose on any other person.
> As far as I can see, it seems like each church has their own interpretation of what the Bible does and doesn’t say about how a person should live, and they can’t all be wrong,  or all right.
> Some people worship on Saturday, some on Sunday. Some eat pork and seafood, or drink alcoholic beverages, and some do not.
> Is one belief more right than the other ?
> ...


Beautiful post.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, let's look at it this way, for example:
> 
> How would you handle it if your son, daughter, niece, nephew, uncle, aunt, brother or sister showed up at your home, holding hands with a same-sex person. They sit down, next to each other on your couch and start holding hands? Some of you would accept this, some of you definitely would not.
> If you son or daughter broke the news to you that they were dating a same-sex person?
> ...


It wouldn’t bother me any more than if they were divorcing me for a member of the opposite sex. As for family in same sex relationships holding hands in my presence, I could care less.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> And, THIS is exactly what the GLBT community wants to hear. Makes them extremely happy. They can do what they want with nobody saying anything.
> 
> And, absolutely not, "between them and God". Society has always judged and will always judge.


The Bible clearly states, “ judge not, lest you be judged.” Christianity is a religion wherein people are commanded to love one another.


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2018)

> I suspect the banning of this behavior came about originally by societies and religions to encourage maximum births - both replacements for those who die and as a means of enlarging their citizen base for greater wealth and power. I seriously doubt it had anything to do with morality. That was used as a smoke screen to ensure compliance.​



Dragonlady,, YES!!!

Not only this behavior, though. Pretty clearly, all the "shalt not's" in the Bible, particularly in Leviticus, were put there by the rabbis of those days to scare their flock into compliance. Violate the Sabbath? Punishable by death!  Not only meat and dairy be kept separate and not consumed together, you can't even wear certain combinations of fabric in your clothes. Such things are "sinful."  And touching your wife during her "unclean" time of the month? Don't even think about it!

What is astonishing to me is that anyone living in this day and age still adheres to such nonsense.

About people having a right to express their opinion, of course they do. That's one of the great things about this country.  But also, we all have the right to respond to those opinions when they are waved in front of us.


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2018)

Whatever  "Floats your boat"  floats your boat  and  whatever  it is  is YOURS !   And  NOBODY   elses  !!!


----------



## jujube (May 7, 2018)

I have gay, lesbian and bisexual relatives, in-laws and friends.  

I can't say that I love all of them all the time, but I'll fight for their right to be whatever they want to be.  

My boat is big enough for all of them and it's flying the rainbow flag.  You can wear your shoes onboard, but leave your prejudices on the dock.

My circus, my monkeys, my boat......


----------



## Gary O' (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> *If people didn't judge, they could easily get around the wrong type of people........like drug users and other very undesirable folks. Am I right?? *So many people judge and just simply don't want to admit it.
> This minister judges and reads directly from the Bible and his congregation stands and applauds him for it. He and them yell out, "praise the Lord".



....and who did Jesus hang with?


----------



## treeguy64 (May 7, 2018)

Well, as far as bisexuality is concerned, I see it as doubling one's chances for having a date on any given Saturday night!  That's about all I think, about that subject.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Don't care one way or the other.



LMAO!  RR, you are a scream!


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> ....and who did Jesus hang with?


Hookers and tax collectors, among others.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> If people didn't judge, they could easily get around *the wrong type of people........like drug users and other very undesirable folks*. Am I right?? So many people judge and just simply don't want to admit it.
> *This minister judges and reads directly from the Bible and his congregation stands and applauds him for it. He and them yell out, "praise the Lord*".



Kinda puts one in mind of Jim Bakker and Jimmy Swaggart...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Bakker

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Swaggart


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2018)

LOL...I've seen those American Television and online preachers... it's a Comedy show all of it's own... ( sorry no offence to those who find themselves unable to go to church and rely on these people  for their religious needs) ... but it seems to me _anyone_ can set themselves up to be a fire and brimstone yeller from the pulpit !!

I'm reining myself in here, there's a whole load more I could say, but won't...never involve myself in religion and politics online..that's my mantra..but just this once..


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2018)

JaniceM said:


> Kinda puts one in mind of Jim Bakker and Jimmy Swaggart...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Bakker
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Swaggart





hollydolly said:


> LOL...I've seen those American Television and online preachers... it's a Comedy show all of it's own... ( sorry no offence to those who find themselves unable to go to church and rely on these people  for their religious needs) ... but it seems to me _anyone_ can set themselves up to be a fire and brimstone yeller from the pulpit !!
> 
> I'm reining myself in here, there's a whole load more I could say, but won't...never involve myself in religion and politics online..that's my mantra..but just this once..



Oh have a go @ it hollydolly. Don’t rein yourself in. 
Lets face it, these online evangelists are an EPIC FAIL!layful:


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2018)

Yep they are for sure keesha.:yes::holymoly:..but nope, from experience on forums, and watching _those_ EPIC fails, and blood-letting  fights, I'll continue to rein myself in ,,


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Yep they are for sure keesha.:yes::holymoly:..but nope, from experience on forums, and watching _those_ EPIC fails, and blood-letting  fights, I'll continue to rein myself in ,,




I’m with you there :yes:

You’re a good woman hollydolly
Have a lovely day :goodmorning:


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2018)

Thanks Keesha, you too


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for adding your voice to the chorus of civilized dissent in this discussion, Holly!


----------



## Butterfly (May 8, 2018)

One thing that has always bothered me -- why is it that people, including those televangelists, get so riled up about this one particular "sin," but not about the other sins that are actually in the ten commandments?  I mean do you ostracize someone if they lie, covet, commit adultery or disrespect their parents?  If everybody refused to have anything to do with anyone else who committed a sin, nobody would have any friends at all.  Yet, one whiff of homosexual behavior and people go berserk.  

Since when is homosexuality any worse than any of the other?  It's not even one of the seven deadly sins; wrath, however, is.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2018)

So far we have no televangelists in the UK,   ..but you raise an important, realistic  and pertinent point Butterfly..


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2018)

Maybe the virulent homophobia is caused by people secretly harboring fears about their own sexuality?  Maybe they themselves are... (as Seinfeld would say, not that there's anything wrong with that!)


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Maybe the virulent homophobia is caused by people secretly harboring fears about their own sexuality?  Maybe they themselves are... (as Seinfeld would say, not that there's anything wrong with that!)



I don’t think it started as homophobic as far as religions go. Look at all the scandals caused by the catholic priests who had to stay celibate. We all know what happened there. 

There has always been extra stigmatism when it comes to ones own sexuality. Its one of those sinful pleasures like gluttony. 
When it comes to any religion , apparently mankind isn’t suppose to enjoy it. It’s main purpose is to procreate and help support civilization. 

Religion itself has demonized sexuality. Homophobia is viewed as excessively ****** in the most sinful way possible. ( perhaps because it doesn’t help support population  but I think mainly because people don’t understand it and what people don’t understand, they fear) There was a reason for ****** relations to happen and it wasn’t meant to be something enjoyable. Homosexuals prove otherwise and it goes against the grain.



Lets face it, humanity is complex. We have issues that go back centuries that everyone has to suffer for.


----------



## Knight (May 8, 2018)

Judging another whether it's looks, weight, clothing worn, speech or other factors it's basic human nature. 


I think it's funny how judging someones ****** preferance in a negative way works for them right up to the time their life could depend on that person saving their life. Who questions a surgeon? With the exception of some religions a blood transfusion? Or a family member that happens to have a preferance that you don't agree with but has a match to a needed kidney or liver? 


The ****** preferance of another, unless it causes me personal harm my attitude is live and let live.


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2018)

Good points, Knight.

If I'm hovering between life and death and a surgeon is ready to save me, am I going to balk if he or she is homosexual?

Hardly.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Good points, Knight.
> 
> If I'm hovering between life and death and a surgeon is ready to save me, am I going to balk if he or she is homosexual?
> 
> Hardly.



And according to my BFF who has worked in the medical field for over 25 years,many,many physicians are.


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> And according to my BFF who has worked in the medical field for over 25 years,many,many physicians are.



Of course, Mrs. R. As are political leaders, kings, queens, movie stars, scientists, teachers, nurses, the people next door, cowboys, scuba divers, dress makers, surveyors, factory workers, ministers, priests, cleaning ladies, janitors, CEO's, head of state, butchers, bakers and candlestick makers....but you get my drift.


----------



## rgp (May 8, 2018)

I don't really care what they do....or how they live their life. I believe we all have the right to seek & hopefully find happiness...how ever that may be...within the laws of our nation.  But also... a person having a differing opinion ...on anything, does not make that person a monster.

I take more issue with  a control freak, than with a bi guy or gal, or a fully homosexual guy or gal.


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2018)

rgp said:


> I don't really care what they do....or how they live their life. I believe we all have the right to seek & hopefully find happiness...how ever that may be...within the laws of our nation.  But also... a person having a differing opinion ...on anything, does not make that person a monster.
> 
> I take more issue with  a control freak, than with a bi guy or gal, or a fully homosexual guy or gal.


I agree, control freaks are crazy making.


----------



## hearlady (May 8, 2018)

I say whatever floats your boat. 
I remember when I watched Brokeback Mountain. I wasn't sure how I was going to feel about the sex scenes. Repelled, titillated?  But it was just........odd.   Yup, it was just odd.


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2018)

I thought Brokeback Mountain was a lovely movie.

Maybe it's due to the fact that I've watched a lot of movies and series on HBO, but sex scenes, whether staight or gay, don't faze me at all. The worst thing I can say about them is that most of them are pretty boring. Well, that and unrealistically acrobatic! :highly_amused:


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2018)

Since we're on the topic, how about heterosexuality? What's your favorite way to do it?


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2018)

Am I the only one who hasn't seen Brokeback mountain?...nothing to do with the same sex union...just that I'm not a fan of slushy romantic  movies regardless of the ****** orientation


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2018)

The  point I'm trying to make it that whatever you may think about ****** relations in general, I ask that to think about it it in a generalized way on the entire spectrum, and not just about homosexual, heterosexual, bisexual, etc. To focus to what kind sexuality and and what practices they entail, is just a limited way on thinking about sexuality in general.


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Since we're on the topic, how about heterosexuality? What's your favorite way to do it?


Anyway I can get it. lol 


hollydolly said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't seen Brokeback mountain?...nothing to do with the same sex union...just that I'm not a fan of slushy romantic  movies regardless of the ****** orientation



I haven’t been able to watch Brokeback Mountain all the way through. I’ve tried but I have a hard time watching two men being romantically intimate with one another however I AM a big fan of mushy romantic chick flicks.


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Since we're on the topic, how about heterosexuality? What's your favorite way to do it?



Respectfully Olivia, we are not "on that topic." It would be way *off *topic. Furthermore, no one was talking about their "Favorite way to do it". You can begin another thread about that subject if you want to discuss those things.


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2018)

I'm not bi..but who's to say what it may have taken to push me over to the other side. I'm pretty sure that if I was , I'd have a lot to say to those that would condemn me. I like to say..throw the first stone.


----------



## rgp (May 8, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't seen Brokeback mountain?...nothing to do with the same sex union...just that I'm not a fan of slushy romantic  movies regardless of the ****** orientation




 No you're not, I have not either. And to be honest, the reason is because...just as they have the right to do /love whom they please...I have the right not to watch them...and i hope be honest about my reasons here ? Watching two men embrace , is not something I care to witness.


----------



## hearlady (May 9, 2018)

I'm sure I wouldn't care to witness it again. I'm just a curious person.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2018)

rgp said:


> No you're not, I have not either. And to be honest, the reason is because...just as they have the right to do /love whom they please...I have the right not to watch them...and i hope be honest about my reasons here ? Watching two men embrace , is not something I care to witness.



Yep , you're absolutely right, your choice as to  what you wish to see...


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2018)

Radishrose, I think Olivia was joking.


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Radishrose, I think Olivia was joking.



Well then Olivia, since you were only joking, please ignore my comment about making a separate thread. I didn't "get it" My apologies!


----------



## Olivia (May 9, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Well then Olivia, since you were only joking, please ignore my comment about making a separate thread. I didn't "get it" My apologies!



No problem! Actually, that might make an interesting thread. But only if it required total honesty. nthego:


----------



## JaniceM (May 9, 2018)

Well, as for the original topic, and kinda covers other popular topics, I kinda like this:

*Matthew 22:36-40 New International Version (NIV)*

 [SUP]36 [/SUP]“Teacher, which is the greatest commandment in the Law?”[SUP]37 [/SUP]Jesus replied: “‘Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.’[SUP][a][/SUP] [SUP]38 [/SUP]This is the first and greatest commandment. [SUP]39 [/SUP]And the second is like it: _‘Love your neighbor as yourself._’[SUP][b][/SUP] [SUP]40 [/SUP]All the Law and the Prophets hang on these two commandments.'

 But maybe some people don't think Jesus's viewpoints were Christian enough?? 


 <font color="#000000"><span style="font-family: &amp"><font size="2">



*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*
​


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the responses to this thread.  Much appreciated.nthego:


----------



## Knight (May 13, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Since we're on the topic, how about heterosexuality? What's your favorite way to do it?


Still working on deciding. I'm on page 26.

https://www.amazon.com/Kama-Sutra-Positions-Photos-Explanations-ebook/dp/B06XCTXY13


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 19, 2018)

I can't fathom it for myself and religiously I'm "supposed to" frown on it. But I have a couple of bisexual friends (well actually one is "intersex" aka hermaphrodite), good friends too and at the end of the day, I just want happiness for them.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 19, 2018)

I'll be honest.  I am past sexuality.  All I use my penis for is urinating.  I am sort of relieved about that.  I remember those days an I wish everyone the best no matter who they want sex with...


----------

